# Bruises on inner knees from posting in western saddle



## Sugar and Spice Horses (Oct 28, 2020)

Does anyone else have problems with getting bruises in their inner knees from posting? (With western saddles) I always thought it was from my old saddle not being soft enough, but I've rode in multiple different saddles and realize I always get pain, soreness, or bruises (depending on how much I post). Is there a reason for this?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Sounds like you are pinching with your knee, not hugging from thigh to ankle with your leg .
Sore and bruising can take place the harder you grip with just your knee.

It is a difficult habit to break I found I did when riding in a saddle with a knee roll then going to a close contact saddle was a eye opener of how much and how little grip I actually had.
I found once I learned to caress my saddles with my entire leg my sense of stability was so much more and accuracy of communication to my horse intensified, he heard my legs where before he scooted from unrelenting pressure pinching him...
That was in a English saddle I learned this....
I don't know how you would stop the knee pinch and encourage the leg caress in western honestly....other posters will surely have suggestions. 
🐴...


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have found that I would get not bruises but sore spots on my knees or just above the knee sometimes with a western saddle. I can trot miles posting in an English saddle no problem/
I thought it might be the amount of leather on the western saddle, perhaps a bulge where the cinch is done up as it always seems to be right under my knee and I found it most uncomfortable.
I have found that western saddles are bulky and not all that comfortable to ride in for any distance.
Is the cinch knot just under your knee? If so can this be adjusted so there isn't a lump there?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you just need to develop callouses.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I get terrible bruises from Western saddles. I think the twist is wrong for me (I'm very short). Not a problem in English saddles which is just one of the many reasons I switched to English. Do you ever ride English? Not suggesting you switch or anything, just curious whether this is also happening in an English saddle or just Western. You may have better luck with saddles designed for your build.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

You're griping way too tightly. Relax, let hit happen instead of forcing it to happen.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You're gripping with your knees. Posting in a western saddle is a little different from posting in an English saddle. Drop your stirrups one or 2 holes and practice just standing up in the stirrups from a stand still. Then do it at the walk, then move up to the trot. It feels totally different in a western saddle compared to english.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

I post or do sitting trot in Western saddles and haven’t had bruised knees. Could be you are gripping too tight, try to think of a solid lower leg for stability rather than holding on with your knees. 

Another thought - maybe your knees are rubbing because your legs are too far forward? Could be that you have hip stiffness which is keeping your legs more forward in which case your knees rub. No harm to trying exercises to loosen up your hips as that helps with riding posture in general.


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

I know you've said you've had this issue in multiple saddles, but I still have to wonder if it's possibly to do with the saddles not being a good fit for you. I ride in one saddle at my barn that is super comfortable and I've never had pain with, but the second I switch over to another saddle the aching in my knees acts up within half an hour. Same horse, and I imagine I'm still riding the same as well, so I can't help but assume it's partly to do with the style of the saddle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gonna need photos or better, video! wanna see how you post. I wonder if your stirrups are too long? Can you post without holding the reins?


----------

